# im new, could do with some advice! *



## xx kath s xx (Jul 28, 2007)

hi to all at ff,

I have been reading the site for a while, and wanted to get involved as i can see how much support you all are to each other, and i feel very misunderstood at the moment. me and DH have been ttc for 2 years.
I was on the contraceptive injection for 6 years and it took 18 months for even my periods to come back and even 3 years later ive been told I'm only ovulating occasionally ! dye revealed left tube fine, right tube blocked, scan showed PCOS, DH sperm test not confirmed yet,and just finished 3 months of unsuccessfully clomid.
been offered lap but refused, as i felt it was a risk to my one remaining tube, and no way was i going to risk it!. now been referred to fertility clinic but have been told that any other treatment i have to go to a private clinic and will have to pay, as IUI is not available on the NHS? is this true? does anyone know of any other treatment he may offer us, have not got an appointment through yet but would like to be informed beforehand ....... can anyone help??


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Kath

I am sorry but i cant give you much advice I am doing my first IUI basted last Monday my test date is 9th August. I had a lap and dye all came up normal, had the bloods tests all normal, DH sperm tests yes you guessed all normal.  So we went fro IUI as we get 3 goes and the odds seems good for us....

There are lots of peeps on this site you will probably respond to you with loads of advice.  But i just wanted to say HI and its a great site that makes you feel as if you are not alone and not really going mad!!!!

Hugs to you and i have sent you some bubbles to start you off!!!

Good luck

Nova


----------



## xx kath s xx (Jul 28, 2007)

hi nova,

thanks for your reply, are you having your IUI on the nhs or paying for it?? if on the nhs what area are you from??

thanks again

kath xx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Kath

Yes on the NHS I am from Staffordshire, so going to Burton Hosptial where they are lovely!!  The nurse after the IUI left me and DH with a cd (which we were told to bring anything we liked with us) for 20mins the darkened room to relax and chill then after the talk of what will happen now, actually gave me a hug....  So sweet i nearly cried.... Well it was a emotional day!!!

Nova


----------



## xx kath s xx (Jul 28, 2007)

thanks nova,

very pleased to hear that as im under basildon hospital and when i called my consultants secretary she said they no longer did IUI on the NHS, i found this difficult to belive as my consultant had not said that to me when refering me to the fertility clinic after all tests carried out. im a community nurse and felt very disheartened after all my dedication to the nhs.

kath xx


----------



## droffer (Jul 28, 2007)

xx kath s xx said:


> thanks nova,
> 
> very pleased to hear that as im under basildon hospital and when i called my consultants secretary she said they no longer did IUI on the NHS, i found this difficult to belive as my consultant had not said that to me when refering me to the fertility clinic after all tests carried out. im a community nurse and felt very disheartened after all my dedication to the nhs.
> 
> kath xx


Hi Kath, I'm new to FF, and just finding my feet with the website. I had IUI on Monday 16th so tomorrow is D Day, hoping for a BFP but have been having crampy pains and some spotting so not so sure. Anyway just wanted to let you know that I was under Basildon Hospital and was told I couldn't have my treatment done there as they don't have a licence yet and don't know when they'll get one. I couldn't wait for that ( I'm 38 and have been trying for 4 years without success, yet) so we went private at the Nuffield. Last week the consultant Mr Haloob rang to say that because we're on the NHS waiting list for IUI we were entitled to have another go at the Nuffield for free. Wish we knew that before hand then we could have this treatment done free, but never mind the money isn't an issue is it when you're TTC. Keep your chin up I know exactly how you feel as do many others. I'll keep you posted on tomorrow and hopefully it will be good news!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi kath, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I am sorry to hear of the problems you have been having conceiving.
As far as I am aware IUI is still available on the NHS in certain areas, however the postcode lottery strikes again, sadly, and this is probably why it is not available in your area. It might be worth investigating it further to see if your Primary Care Trust fund it at all,a nd if you qualify because, if it does, you could perhaps change to a hospital that does have a license for it.

Your story sounds not unlike mine. I had a lap in 2000 for endo after being stricken with it after coming off 7 years of the pill. I did 8 months of clomid having been told I was not ovulating, then had tests to discover a blocked right tube and PCO. The NHS pretty much washed their hand of me at tha point too!  I was told that I should go straight to IVF as, with all things considered and my DH's sperm analysis coming back borderline my cons felt I would stand a significantly higher chance of IVF working than IUI. That is not to say the same will happen for you as your situation may well be different, however your cons will take everything into consideration for you too and may well suggest other treatment options if he/she feels they might result in the best chance of success with minimum invasivness for you. This might well be IVF or it might be something less invasive than IUI (ovulation induction / monitoring with timed BMS for instance). There are many rungs on the ladder of fertility treatment. 
What is important for you now is to find out as much as you can about the possible options that might be presented to you so that you can go in asking the right questions of your cons, and make an informed decision as to whether you agree this is the path you should take.

I will leave you a few links to check out that will, hopefully point you in the right direction. Don't be afraid to dive straight on in and start asking questions. You will find loads of support here from people who have or are going through the same thing you are.

Starting out & Diagnosis
CLICK HERE

FERTILITY INFO GUIDES
CLICK HERE

PCOS
CLICK HERE

IUI - CLICK HERE

You might want to check out the location boards and "meet" people in your local area. This can be especially useful when deciding on a clinic or consultant to chose.

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every Friday (times vary), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Good luck. I hope those links are useful to you. Do let us know how you are getting along.

C~x


----------



## xx kath s xx (Jul 28, 2007)

thank you to caz  

droffer,
i am awaiting a appointment with Mr Haloob at basildon, but as evryone on here is aware, waiting is horrible and has starting taking over many of my thoughts, dont really want this to take over my life but dont seem to be able to help it .  

hope you get the BFP that you are hoping for, you are in my thoughts. let me know how you get on, im assuming we live close possibly pass each other in the street, so nice to know there are people going through the same process and really understand how you feel. have blown you some bubbles

kath xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Kath* and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of the problems you have been having make a baby but you have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support.

You have been left some great links to try out.

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Kath,

Welcome to FF.  Sorry to hear about the struggles you have been having.  We ended up having to pay for our IUI as it is not on the NHS in our area which is Southampton, Hampshire. 

Good Luck
Emma
x x x x


----------



## xx kath s xx (Jul 28, 2007)

just wanted to say thank you all, for the advise and support, has really helped me i am so glad i found this site

kath xx


----------



## droffer (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Kath
Did the test but BFN, phoned the clinic and they told me to do another one Weds, so another couple of days stressing, which doesn't help, still no AF and no feelings that it will arrive except for some spotting (sorry for the gross description) so not sure what the devil is going on.  Hope you get some news soon, keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Chin up 
Droff
XXXX


----------



## JUMP (Mar 16, 2007)

Just wanted to say welcome to FF Kath.. Good luck with your treatment and I hope you find out you can have it free on the NHS  

Jump xx


----------



## xx kath s xx (Jul 28, 2007)

thank u to jump,

so sorry to hear about your BFN, i got everything crossed for you!! not for too long though we are all ttc ha ha

kath x


----------



## xx kath s xx (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi all

Im due to see Mr Haloob on the 2nd Oct, i have PCOS and my right tube is blocked  , im assuming that my only realistic option with be IVF and i think that this is what he will advise.
does anyone know what his elegibilty Criteria is, or if they have got similar problems and can advise me of any other options to speak about before i go, thanks


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun just wanted to welcome you to ff you have come to the right place for all the help and support you need
good luck with everything
lea-Anne x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

xx kath s xx said:


> Hi all
> 
> Im due to see Mr Haloob on the 2nd Oct, i have PCOS and my right tube is blocked , im assuming that my only realistic option with be IVF and i think that this is what he will advise.
> does anyone know what his elegibilty Criteria is, or if they have got similar problems and can advise me of any other options to speak about before i go, thanks


HI again Kath. That's very similar to my diagnosis, althoguh I had additional problems too. I was reccomended straight to IVF (although had already wasted time on clomid before tests showed PCO and blocked tubes).

I can't answer your question about elegibility criteria. I think perhaps if you join the Location boards and ask some of the ladies in your local are for more advice on that.

Good luck with your appointment on the 2nd. 

C~x


----------

